# 'Seizure', Elephant and Castle



## moose (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone been to this? My sister only told me about it after I'd returned from my first trip to E&C in 3 years 

It's a derelict flat, which has been filled with a strong copper sulphate solution till crystals have formed on every surface. They poured the solution in from above, through a hole in the ceiling. I wish, wish, wish, I'd seen it


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 10, 2008)

Phew! thanks for reminding me, I read about it and then completely forgot


----------



## beeboo (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm going to see it next week, will let you know.  It's on until November 3rd, closed Mondays, IIRC.  Free as well


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2008)

MUST see this


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 10, 2008)

Oooh, interesting. 

*intends to make note to go, probably forgets*


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2008)

my flatmate went to see this and said it's amazing... the pictures certainly look good..


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 10, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Oooh, interesting.
> 
> *intends to make note to go, probably forgets*



This is SO me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, it's great. There's not much to it really. It's just a tiny flat lined with huge blue crystals, but how blue they are. It's certainly the bluest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Stig (Oct 11, 2008)

Bloody hell that looks amazing! 

We've just changed our saturday from junction tavern beerfest, we're going here instead, definitely.

Cheers moose! would never have known about it otherwise.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 11, 2008)

right, i'm going tomorrow.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 11, 2008)

That sounds fucking cool


----------



## moose (Oct 11, 2008)

I must have walked straight past it on my way back to William's flat 

My sister said it was brilliant. Take pics! Post them here!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 11, 2008)

Completely random stuff like this which 99% of the people in the city won't even know about is why London is a great city.

Put that in your pipe and smoke, it mmmskyscraper


----------



## Stig (Oct 11, 2008)

moose said:


> I must have walked straight past it on my way back to William's flat
> 
> My sister said it was brilliant. Take pics! Post them here!



Will take camera, specially.

blimey if we don't make it for some weird saturday morning reason we're going to be in trouble again, aren't we.


----------



## albionism (Oct 11, 2008)

Some great pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremygetscash/2894950842/in/photostream/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 11, 2008)

That looks fantastic


----------



## tendril (Oct 11, 2008)

Crispy said:


> MUST see this



seconded.


Urban outing next sunday (19th)??


----------



## tendril (Oct 11, 2008)

tendril said:


> seconded.
> 
> 
> Urban outing next sunday (19th)??



GROUP VISITS:

Since access to the crystallised flat is limited to a small number of people at any time, we ask that you inform us if you are planning a group visit to SEIZURE.

Please call our Front of House team between 11am and 5pm Tues-Sun on 07875 614 091 to let us know about your visit, or ring the Artangel office on 020 7713 1400 at other times.


----------



## idioteque (Oct 11, 2008)

That looks _amazing_. I wish I could get to London and see it


----------



## teuchter (Nov 16, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Completely random stuff like this which 99% of the people in the city won't even know about is why London is a great city.



Spot on. I went to see this today (well, yesterday). If you get the chance, you should definitely go along. One of the best things I've seen for a while. And it's free.

It has been extended to the 30th November. I think it's open Thursdays-Sundays only.


http://press.artscouncil.org.uk/Content/Detail.asp?ReleaseID=397&NewsAreaID=2



This is exactly the kind of thread that shouldn't be in the general forum by the way. Perhaps a mod would be kind enough to move it to the London & SE section where it won't just disappear off the bottom of the page within a few hours.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Oooh, interesting.
> 
> *intends to make note to go, probably forgets*




Is as good as her word.  





teuchter said:


> Spot on. I went to see this today (well, yesterday). If you get the chance, you should definitely go along. One of the best things I've seen for a while. And it's free.
> 
> It has been extended to the 30th November. I think it's open Thursdays-Sundays only.




Resolves to make note again.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 16, 2008)

This thread is a rollercoaster.  OMG! Want!  NO!  finished   pretty!!! EXTENDED YAY!

Will check it out ASAP.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 16, 2008)

Aside from the crystals, you get to wear welly boots.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2008)

Well.  It'll make me all nostalgic for tattie picking.


----------



## keithy (Nov 16, 2008)

I went a few weeks back - tis good. Going again soon when I get the chance


----------



## madzone (Nov 16, 2008)

That looks ace 

Unfortunately I'd be in bed for a month if I went 

Wonder what inspired them to do it?


----------



## moose (Nov 16, 2008)

teuchter said:


> This is exactly the kind of thread that shouldn't be in the general forum by the way. Perhaps a mod would be kind enough to move it to the London & SE section where it won't just disappear off the bottom of the page within a few hours.


I put it in here cos of the non-Londoners who may be interested who never set foot in the London forum.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2008)

madzone said:


> That looks ace
> 
> Unfortunately I'd be in bed for a month if I went



Why?


----------



## mango5 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll probably go around 2ish today.  Didn't get in last time I went due to long queues.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2008)

Is it still open?  I'd quite like to go see this.  The article I saw said it was open until November 2nd...


----------



## keithy (Nov 16, 2008)

been extended to 30 Nov


----------



## madzone (Nov 16, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Why?


 I'm allergic to copper stuff like that. I had to give up ceramics because of copper based glazes


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2008)

madzone said:


> I'm allergic to copper stuff like that. I had to give up ceramics because of copper based glazes



Ah.  Probably for the best then.  I'm thinking about taking Friday off.  Might go then.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2008)

hmm.. might go and take a look then.  Thanks.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Moose for posting this, and thanks people for bumping this.  I'm going to hunt this out today....


----------



## Stig (Nov 16, 2008)

We went a few weeks ago, it was brilliant. 

Did anyone else get an overwhelming urge to nick a bit of blue crystal? 

Didn't though, of course. That would have been baaaad.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 16, 2008)

I did pick at it a bit, but it was not budging


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2008)

keithy said:


> been extended to 30 Nov


Yay.

Will try and get to this.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone know what the opening times are for this, all I can find out is that its Thurs to Sundays...


----------



## panpete (Nov 16, 2008)

moose said:


> Anyone been to this? My sister only told me about it after I'd returned from my first trip to E&C in 3 years
> 
> It's a derelict flat, which has been filled with a strong copper sulphate solution till crystals have formed on every surface. They poured the solution in from above, through a hole in the ceiling. I wish, wish, wish, I'd seen it



No, but it sounds gorgeous, and that's without even looking at the link, as I'm still waiting for the page to load.
will post back.


----------



## panpete (Nov 16, 2008)

Colourfulness was the only thing I loved about chemistry lessons way back in class. Copper sulphte never dissappointed, I love blue hues.
I used to hold up those blue "Quink" bottles to the light - and buzz out visually, in class wondering why the teacher got so exasperated (the ink was much more royal blue back in the seventies with quink ink"





The first link is still loading.


----------



## panpete (Nov 16, 2008)

He should try it with manganese, because, isn't that the one that turns magenta. That's if it's safe to do so, anyway.


----------



## panpete (Nov 16, 2008)

lovin this thread


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2008)

I had no idea about this. Glad it's been extended- I'm going to try to get down there.


----------



## beeboo (Nov 17, 2008)

I went to see this a couple of weeks ago, and I was slightly underwhelmed.  

I thought it would be bigger, and I thought I'd get a greater sense of it being an actual living space that had been crystalised - so in that respect the bathroom area was interesting, but the larger room just felt like a box, not a room in a flat.

The crystals were beautiful though.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 17, 2008)

Will try and get to this, daytime queues in the week may be less long ... and I'll have more time anyway


----------



## beeboo (Nov 17, 2008)

I was told Wednesdays can be busy as it tends to be when they get school visits.  

I went just before they closed on a Friday evening and had the place to myself.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm going on Thursday.

Blue's my favourite colour.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 17, 2008)

beeboo said:


> I was told Wednesdays can be busy as it tends to be when they get school visits.
> 
> I went just before they closed on a Friday evening and had the place to myself.



Can't do Friday, so I'll try tomorrow!


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 17, 2008)

i am *so* going to this. at some point.


----------



## Spion (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been. It's good fun


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 21, 2008)

What end of Harper road is it?  Borough high street?  New Kent Road?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 21, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> What end of Harper road is it?  Borough high street?  New Kent Road?



Approximately here:

map: http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...=Y&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&lm=0



It's like the tricycle tour all over again.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go and look at this!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 21, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Approximately here:
> 
> map: http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...=Y&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&lm=0
> 
> ...



Thanks. So the middle then. I shall be sure to report from what end I approached it. 

*unpegs teuchter's tent and moves it 5ft to the right, just for old times sake* 


I might have to go check the trike over for rust later.


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 21, 2008)

i went this afternoon and *wow*

i really wanted to stroke the walls. or lick them.  i'm not quite sure why


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 21, 2008)

We could have gone together, tufts!  Then I could have taken you to my fave current art installation which was fab, again.  I might have to go back tomorrow or Sunday as it finishes then.  

It was cool.  I did touch it...... lots.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 22, 2008)

impludo said:


> lovin this thread


 
 I'd want to stroke that myself


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 22, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KgDN47_aviU


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 22, 2008)

> The colour was always a sidetrack for me, it was never about beauty, about claiming something to be a beautiful object after it had undergone the chrystalising process. That would be kind of banal, though banality is not a bad thing always.



I wonder what he thinks about most people's reaction being, ''ooh, purty, blue is yummy, I wonder if I can break a bit off, I love blue, I do'', rather than ''this negates a space which contained an experience which we have no idea about, no access to''.

I also see he's a Robin Hood Estate fan.


----------



## foo (Nov 22, 2008)

moose said:


> Anyone been to this? My sister only told me about it after I'd returned from my first trip to E&C in 3 years
> 
> It's a derelict flat, which has been filled with a strong copper sulphate solution till crystals have formed on every surface. They poured the solution in from above, through a hole in the ceiling. I wish, wish, wish, I'd seen it



oh wow. me too!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 22, 2008)

teeps and i went earlier this week it was very intresting.

tp has some shots on her facebook...


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 22, 2008)

Went on Thurs. Is beautiful, but also oppressive and melancholy.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 22, 2008)

Strange question........does it smell?


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2008)

tufty79 said:


> i went this afternoon and *wow*
> 
> i really wanted to stroke the walls. or lick them. i'm not quite sure why


 Maybe you have a copper deficiency


----------



## xenon (Nov 22, 2008)

And to think, I didn't open this thread before, thinking it a transport matter.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 22, 2008)

lizzieloo said:


> Strange question........does it smell?



The crystals don't smell per se, but it is dank in there.


----------



## dwenfish (Nov 28, 2008)

does anyone know what time it's open til? is it 5 or 7?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 28, 2008)

dwenfish said:


> does anyone know what time it's open til? is it 5 or 7?



.


teuchter said:


> http://press.artscouncil.org.uk/Content/Detail.asp?ReleaseID=397&NewsAreaID=2


----------



## Sadken (Nov 28, 2008)

Is it worth trekking in from Romford for in the freezing cold, as I plan to tomorrow?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 28, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Is it worth trekking in from Romford for in the freezing cold, as I plan to tomorrow?



Well, it will get you out of Romford.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 28, 2009)

nominated for a turner prize I hear


----------



## Edie (Apr 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Completely random stuff like this which 99% of the people in the city won't even know about is why London is a great city.
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke, it mmmskyscraper


Yes. And why I still miss it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 28, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> nominated for a turner prize I hear



As a re-installation?


----------



## mango5 (Aug 5, 2009)

Bump cos it's reopened


> Roger Hiorns: SEIZURE
> 151 - 189 Harper Rd, London SE1
> September - November 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## keithy (Aug 5, 2009)

WICKED! Wanted to take my bloke when it was last on but we didn't have chance.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh.

Didn't expect that.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Bump cos it's reopened



hurrah!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2009)

up for the turner prize init

pic

pic

pic


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not going to miss it this time.

Great pics teeps


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd like to go, but I'm not sure when I'm next going to be in London.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 6, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Bump cos it's reopened



Perhaps my friend will listen to me this time and actually _go_. :Mad:


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 6, 2009)

can anybody make it next thursday daytime and want to come with me?


----------



## mango5 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe   Could be a Workshy


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> can anybody make it next thursday daytime and want to come with me?



Damn! 

Its the school holidays and I so want to see this but I am working a sodding playscheme tues, wed and thurs next week


----------



## Maggot (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm free on Thursday.


----------



## salem (Aug 6, 2009)

Fucking brilliant, I was so gutted when I just missed this last year.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Damn!
> 
> Its the school holidays and I so want to see this but I am working a sodding playscheme tues, wed and thurs next week


Do you have to go everyday?  I've got Tuesday off 

e2a: it's not open Mon, Tue or Wed


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do you have to go everyday?  I've got Tuesday off



Boo hoo hoo! Yes I do. 

Not only do we really need the money but a couple of the kids I know from my school dept have been having a really hard time behaviour wise and no one else really knows them. Lots of agency staff.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do you have to go everyday?  I've got Tuesday off
> 
> e2a: it's not open Mon, Tue or Wed



Ahh, well I am free Friday if you or anyone else is?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not, think I'll have to leave it til after BD now (wasn't at work today ).

Does it change over time?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not, think I'll have to leave it til after BD now (wasn't at work today ).
> 
> Does it change over time?



Hmmm thats a point. 

I don't know if it has just been put in there or is still... growing


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2009)

My chemistry is rusty, no idea if it stops at some point  it must


----------



## grit (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks excellent, going to pop down on saturday, what would the nearest tube station be?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not, think I'll have to leave it til after BD now (wasn't at work today ).
> 
> Does it change over time?



only so much as it getting smaller as people break bits off for souvenirs. it's all 'set' like icing. they're not adding any more solution to it AFAIK


----------



## Maggot (Aug 6, 2009)

grit said:


> That looks excellent, going to pop down on saturday, what would the nearest tube station be?


There's a clue in the thread title.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> only so much as it getting smaller as people break bits off for souvenirs. it's all 'set' like icing. they're not adding any more solution to it AFAIK


that's a bit shit people nicking bits... maybe they should try and flog it on the last day or something.


----------



## grit (Aug 6, 2009)

ah ok, just moved to london


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks like it's the same distance from Borough as it is from E&C


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> that's a bit shit people nicking bits... maybe they should try and flog it on the last day or something.


the artist didn't sanction it, but he didn't seem to mind either, in the interview i read


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah ok, fair do's... suppose he doesn't really want to keep it all once the exhibition is done


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

it would have to be broken up and destroyed - this must be the first Turner nomination not to be displayed at the Tate


----------



## salem (Aug 7, 2009)

Well there was Rachel Whiteread's house


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2009)

ooh yeah - there was an exhibition about it at the Tate, so I guess the same will happen with this piece.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm free Thurs morning but would have to depart by 1 really.


----------



## BEARBOT (Aug 10, 2009)

i want to see this and missed it the first time around..i can combine a trip to seizure with a vist to those huuuuggge 97p shops at elephant shopping centre.
i can also do thursday AFAIK..


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone know how long it's around for and when it closes this time?

I missed it last time and would like to check it out this time


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2009)

salem said:


> Well there was Rachel Whiteread's house


how the bloody hell did she get into it? there's no fucking doors


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 10, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm free Thurs morning but would have to depart by 1 really.



so first thing thursday?  anyone else?

i'm saying i'm going but if i get behind with wedding stuff or something comes up, i might have to bail...  

shall i do a workshy thread?  will mango5 mind?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2009)

i thought workshyness was a prerequisite for posting on urban.


----------



## grit (Aug 10, 2009)

Louloubelle said:


> Does anyone know how long it's around for and when it closes this time?
> 
> I missed it last time and would like to check it out this time



Me and the girlfriend went down on saturday was very interesting. It finishes on october the 18th


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 10, 2009)

grit said:


> Me and the girlfriend went down on saturday was very interesting. It finishes on october the 18th



oooh

plenty of time then 

ta


----------



## ajdown (Aug 10, 2009)

This looks fascinating


----------



## grit (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh yeah and from the people working there, here is a pro tip: dont lick the crystals. 

Apparently a lot of people have been


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 10, 2009)

ha!
i didn't 
but i wanted to


----------



## mango5 (Aug 10, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> so first thing thursday?  anyone else?
> ...
> shall i do a workshy thread?  will mango5 mind?


Yes, If you like, No.

first thing????


----------



## fogbat (Aug 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> ooh yeah - there was an exhibition about it at the Tate, so I guess the same will happen with this piece.



There was an interview with him on the radio a few weeks back.

He definitely intends for it to be destroyed at the end of its run - pump a load of water / solvent into the flat again and the crystals will all dissolve.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 10, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Yes, If you like, No.
> 
> first thing????



sadly, i have taken stock of all the things i have to do before thursday night when we go to licolnshire, and it's just not realistic.  sorry to suggest it and then pike out.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought that might be the case but I'm still up for it.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini Workshy tomorrow then?  I'll try and round some people up and maybe find another thing nearby.  Meet at the site (Harper Road) at 11am?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm workshy this week so I might just join you


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 12, 2009)

yes pls!


----------



## Moggy (Aug 12, 2009)

This has somehow completely passed me by! Looks brilliant, won't be making it this week but anyone who's missed it am thinking of putting people together for it at the end of the month/beginning of october.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks like a good handful for tomorrow 

by the way, next week's Workshy will feature a talk at the Hunterian, next Tuesday afternoon.  I'll do a thread later.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bump... we have between 4 and 7 depending who gets out of bed in time.  See y'all there at 11


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm awake!!

sort of....


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 13, 2009)

Likewise...


----------



## colacubes (Aug 13, 2009)

If I can mainline several cups of tea between now and when I have to leave I should be there


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 13, 2009)

If I can stop pissing about on here I should be there


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2009)

This will be open til Sept won't it?


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 13, 2009)

That was well cool! *wants shiny blue but quite sharp (ouch!) flat*

Bee, it's open till 18th October, Thurs to Sat 11am to 7pm, Sun 11am to 5pm.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ooh, some good company this morning   Well done for getting up.... fudgefactorfive, RubyToogood, alef, heroinesheep, nipsla, _pH_, gergl, kitty_kitty and more!

Don't lick the walls!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> That was well cool! *wants shiny blue but quite sharp (ouch!) flat*
> 
> Bee, it's open till 18th October, Thurs to Sat 11am to 7pm, Sun 11am to 5pm.


Thank you... I'll go in a couple weeks time


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 13, 2009)

cheers for that  i think i'm going to go back on my ownsome with a walkman next week as well.
(i've a feeling i might end up there a fair few times before it closes )

ps - cheers mango5 for the 98pshop moderation!


----------



## mango5 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## kittyP (Sep 19, 2009)

We were going today but the boy isn't feeling too well so we are postponing till tomorrow. 

I am quite looking forward to it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 19, 2009)

this sounds v exciting I want to go


----------



## Moggy (Sep 19, 2009)

Tomorrow is the day.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello - just wanted to let everyone know that this brilliant installation (the foal loved it so much he was crying 'I want to stay in blue house!' when I dragged him out) has been extended now until Jan 3rd 2010. I highly recommend it


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 19, 2009)

I took CC there the other week (my 2nd visit) without telling him what he was going to see.  While we were waiting he said the flats reminded him of army exercise set ups so was most surprised and delighted with what he found inside, and relieved that it wasn't hostile insurgents in waiting to ambush him.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd forgotten about this.  Might try and pop there over the weekend.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2009)

I went to this, it was excellent flickr link

Went on the same day as i went to one foot in the grove.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 7, 2009)

We're off to take a look some time this morning


----------

